# Mathews VXR 28 and 31.5 Early Review and Speed Test + Video



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I've had a chance to put hundreds of arrows through the new Mathews VXR 28 and 31.5 the past couple of weeks. Long story short, the bows are very similar in feel to the Triax/Vertix. Super smooth draw cycle with maybe a hair more valley than the Vertix (similar to the Triax if memory serves).

The notable difference for me is string angle. I can comfortably touch my nose to the string of the VXR 31.5 and just brush it on the 28. That's an improvement for me (29.5-30 DL) over both the Triax and Vertix.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNdNJlc1JIw


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Saw them today at my dealer. As always good looking bow. Didn't shot either one. Noticed good sale price on Triax.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

garys333 said:


> Saw them today at my dealer. As always good looking bow. Didn't shot either one. Noticed good sale price on Triax.


I bet you can get a great deal on a Triax now. It's still a great bow.


----------



## Jabba954 (May 28, 2019)

2020 will be the first time I go bowhunting (or hunting in general). So looking to buy a hunting specific bow (my target bows are very bright) - going tomorrow to test new Hoyts, Elites, and Mathews. Really looking forward to the VXR28.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

So if I'm shooting a 29" mod on a Vertix, would I also use a 29" on the VXR? I'm an actual 29.5. Thanks!


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

PAKraig said:


> So if I'm shooting a 29" mod on a Vertix, would I also use a 29" on the VXR? I'm an actual 29.5. Thanks!


Mathews typically run about a half-inch long. I am running 29.5 on both the Vertix and the VXR models.


----------



## rjopek (Nov 22, 2019)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dux20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very informative and great insight.


----------



## theBANGER (Aug 29, 2017)

Would it be a big upgrade from a halon 32?


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

theBANGER said:


> Would it be a big upgrade from a halon 32?


I thought the Triax/Vertix were noticeably better than the Halon 32. The VXR 28/31.5 are very similar to those bows. Not sure I'd be willing to call them better yet. The Vertix is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## jbyrne81 (Nov 5, 2019)

Cant wait to shoot them


----------



## jeffrro1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------

